# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Chinese, South-East Asia (CSEA) >  Dubious Chinese bronze swords? ID HELP

## Kemp Smith

Hello folks, I have seen a few threads here on the topic of "Bronze age" Chinese swords, I am a long time collector of early Canadiana, but am justing getting into swords and other blades. As such, I am curious about early bronze swords, but am definitely out of my depth, and at the moment have not acquired any quality reference material (classic cart before the horse). 

I hoping I might be able to hear some thoughts from folks more learned then myself regarding a pair of swords that are being offered at a local auction. To my mind these swords look interesting, but suspicious. I will be going to look at the today!

P.S I apologize for the small image size, I assume it is a restriction on the forum for new members. I would be very willing to PM better images if someone wants to take the time, and it is not in violation of the rules.

Thanks very much,
Kemp


*UPDATE: I did not buy the swords, didn't have a good feeling about them. Would still love to hear peoples thoughts though.*

----------


## Timo Nieminen

Can't really tell from the photos. The top sword appears to have funny ornamentation on the blade, and overall looks like a modern replica/fake. Don't see any reason to think that they might be genuine.

(You can also upload photos on google photos, imgur, etc., and give a link (or maybe embed the photo).)

----------


## Kemp Smith

Thanks for the thoughts Timo. Unfortunately the auction company has pulled the photos post-sale or I would re-post them.

----------


## Jay Chang

The design looks like Spring Autumn / Warring States period bronze sword, the scripts on the guard are "bird scripts"
The design is usually 60 - 70cm long overall because of material limit of bronze.

It wasn't until Qin swords reaching 91cm that almost set the standard for single handed Jian

The designs looks legit, but not sure if it is reproduction sword made to looks like antique.

----------


## Will Mathieson

eBay and other sites are full of antiqued Chinese repros. Without good knowledge of these I would not buy except from a reputable dealer. 
Dealers who offer a piece of paper guarantee, we'll it's worth what it's written on. Caveat Emptor.

----------

